# new member



## bobrizzle (Apr 22, 2010)

malawi tank with aquaterra background in wall, check out my profile for pics, 'member photo gallery' thanks ryan.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome. Nice looking tank


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome! That is an outstanding tank setup you have!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Great looking tank...


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome, very nice tank ...love the 3D background!


----------

